# Fleet Phosphosoda



## 15746 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just letting everyone know, the fleet prep is awful. It tastes horrible and I don't know if it was just me, but I felt like the walking dead the morning of my prep. I had to take it at 7 pm night before then at 6 am day of. I was up until 3 am running to the bathroom. I do have to say I had no cramping but it was bad. I had to force it down. I mixed with 7up and still almost threw it back up. Colonoscopy was fine. Nothing like the nap you get and felt okay after except for really bad low back pain, anyone else have this? They did remove a polyp from my colon, could this be why? Thanks Robin


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome







i had the fleet mix in lemon and lime it wasnt too bad


----------



## 19881 (Nov 4, 2005)

I had to drink Pico Salax - I think it's supposed to be new but it wasn't too bad and had no pain after but I didn't have any polyps removed so I can't comment on that.


----------

